# Homemade dip bars



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Have any of you set up your own dip bars at home?

I was thinking of trying to attach something to the side of my house, but with limited DIY skills myself - I was hoping someone may have done something similar and could let me know what they have used

Any suggestions on what to use (that would hold 18 stone!) that wont cost the earth would be very welcome

Or has anyone seen any for sale that wont cost the earth?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Been thinking about doing this myself. Have a couple of ideas but involves getting a couple of brackets welded to some cuts of scaffold bar. shouldnt cost that much as long as i can 'aquire' a scaff bar.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Only way i can think of is get a few scaffold poles and clips and build up a frame?

And for buying one, if your big you would probably have to spend the money to get a decent one :thumbup1:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

at home i used 2 chairs with a couple of plates on the seat, of course you have to lift your knees up and if your abnormally tall it wouldnt be good.

I think scaffolding bars are the way to go. personally i would make a box shape frame so you have to get inside it to dip.

Marcy do a power station at about £150 that you can dip and do pullups on, you would probably want to secure this down and possible to a wall as the one at the gym shakes when i do pullups and im only 14st!


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

Been on the lookout for some scaffold - no joy as yet 

check this out peeps - for all your DIY gym needs

http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/shenandoah/Grunt/Bodyweight.html

I want to build a box frame as described by SOUTHMAN, but taller so there's room for pullups / general monkey business and possibly somewhere to hold a barbell for overhead work.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

plumbers pipe

or

www.AlvinKeyClamps.co.uk do some great piping


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I guess some heavy duty plumbing or gas piping might be plausible. Gonna look into it myself.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

can you not buy scaffold from a builders merchant?


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

pauly J said:


> plumbers pipe
> 
> or
> 
> www.AlvinKeyClamps.co.uk do some great piping


well spotted mate, time to invest.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

MXMAD said:


> Only way i can think of is get a few scaffold poles and clips and build up a frame?
> 
> And for buying one, if your big you would probably have to spend the money to get a decent one :thumbup1:


if you know anyone who can get some poles and stihl saw clips etc-they work a treat -seen and used these before really good,squat rack too-------------------back in the day


----------

